# tastatur funktioniert nicht. (Code 19)



## maxiking69 (23. September 2007)

help me please
seit 2 tagen wird die tastatur nicht gestartet und im gerätemanager kommt dieser tipp(*),funkt aber nicht, hab es mit usb und ps2 probiert
hab vista home premium

(*)Dieses Hardwaregerät kann nicht gestartet werden, da dessen Konfigurationsinformationen (in der Registrierung) unvollständig oder beschädigt sind. Sie können zunächst versuchen, einen Problembehandlungs-Assistenten auszuführen, um das Problem zu beheben. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, sollten Sie das Gerät deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren. (Code 19)


Empfohlene Lösung


Ein Registrierungsproblem wurde festgestellt.

Das kann vorkommen, wenn mehr als ein Dienst für ein Gerät definiert ist, wenn der Unterschlüssel für den Dienst nicht geöffnet werden kann oder der Treibername dem Unterschlüssel für den Dienst nicht entnommen werden kann. Versuchen Sie es mit folgenden Möglichkeiten:

Klicken Sie im Eigenschaftenfenster des Geräts auf der Registerkarte Allgemein auf Problembehandlung, um den Problembehandlungs-Assistenten zu starten. Klicken Sie auf Deinstallieren und anschließend auf Geänderte Hardware suchen, um einen verwendbaren Treiber zu laden. Starten Sie den Computer im abgesicherten Modus neu, und wählen Sie die Letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration. Die Registrierung wird dadurch auf die letzte funktionsfähige Konfiguration zurückgesetzt.

Als letzte Möglichkeit können Sie die Registrierung direkt bearbeiten. (*)

hab ich getan aber funkt nicht, außer die Registrierung bearbeiten, denn da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, helft mir bitte


----------



## Mark (23. September 2007)

Hi!

...hab's mal hier her verschoben: "Feedback" betrifft "tutorials.de" und Dein Problem ist ja eines mit Windows 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Culebra (23. September 2007)

Hallo,

schliess doch mal eine Tastatur von einem anderen Rechner an Deinen an. Wenn die funktioniert, dann verbinde Deine Tastatur als Gegenprobe mit einem anderen Rechner. Wenn die dann dort auch nicht funktioniert, weisst Du, dass es an Deiner Tastatur liegt.

Ich würde erstmal so anfangen zu suchen, denn meiner Ansicht nach ist das der einfachste Weg...

Grüsse...


----------



## maxiking69 (24. September 2007)

hab schon alles probiert, aber danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Culebra (24. September 2007)

Hmmm, funktioniert denn die Tastatur im BIOS oder sagen wir mal, wenn Du statt Windows ein Knoppix-Linux (oder ein anderes Live-System) von CD startest?


----------



## maxiking69 (24. September 2007)

oui, sie geht im bios und mit live systems


----------



## Culebra (24. September 2007)

Klingt nicht gut. Und das kam so ganz spontan?

Hast Du mal das Gerät im Gerätemanager gelöscht und dann beim Neustart neu erkennen lassen?

Wenn nicht, fällt mir ausser einer Reparaturinstallation auch nicht mehr viel ein...

Grüsse...


----------



## Culebra (24. September 2007)

Noch was: ist das eigentlich eine Standardtastatur oder etwas Ausgefallenes?


----------



## maxiking69 (25. September 2007)

ist eine Standardtastatur,und das mit dem Gerätemanager hab ich schon durch,funktioniert  leider auch nicht,


----------

